# Overclock questions



## 403phaze (May 31, 2013)

I am a completely new to overclocking of cpu, I did some research about it but its still kinda foggy, I understand what it does, and the reasons why, but im actually curious as to if anyone would know of a decent "knowledgeable" website to direct me too, to answer some of my questions about it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This thread should be enough to get you started: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html - ask any questions if you don't understand it. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The sticky listed above will get you started.
Be certain you have top quality components, particularly a PSU and aftermarket CPU cooler, before attempting any OC'ing.


----------



## 403phaze (May 31, 2013)

thanks #Tyree and #Koala for the information!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read all the stickies.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

403phaze said:


> thanks #Tyree and #Koala for the information!


You're welcome and good luck.


----------

